# PR verification



## conquistado44 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi all i have my PR more than ten years ,i have applied for my id in 2011 and they issued my id number,after that the appliction whent under investigation,and now cancelled,my problem is i live in cape town now ,and all was done when i lived in johannesburg,i e done my pr true an agent ,now im lost and frustrated do no what to do,would like to check about my pr ,does anyone cn give me suggestions.?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

conquistado44 said:


> Hi all i have my PR more than ten years ,i have applied for my id in 2011 and they issued my id number,after that the appliction whent under investigation,and now cancelled,my problem is i live in cape town now ,and all was done when i lived in johannesburg,i e done my pr true an agent ,now im lost and frustrated do no what to do,would like to check about my pr ,does anyone cn give me suggestions.?


As for me, I really can't understand your English, maybe someone else could. Hope you find help in whatever you are trying to get.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

conquistado44 said:


> Hi all i have my PR more than ten years ,i have applied for my id in 2011 and they issued my id number,after that the appliction whent under investigation,and now cancelled,my problem is i live in cape town now ,and all was done when i lived in johannesburg,i e done my pr true an agent ,now im lost and frustrated do no what to do,would like to check about my pr ,does anyone cn give me suggestions.?


Hi 

What type of Agent was this who processed your PR application?

Did you submit all the required documents and information to this agent?


----------



## conquistado44 (Apr 5, 2016)

yes all was submited ,i have my exemption certificate and also sticker on my passport.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

conquistado44 said:


> yes all was submited ,i have my exemption certificate and also sticker on my passport.


Did the Home Affairs tell you why they were cancelling your PR?


----------



## conquistado44 (Apr 5, 2016)

the costumer care line told me there is nothing on the system ,and i must go and find out by the office where i applied ,problem is i no longer live in jobag.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

conquistado44 said:


> the costumer care line told me there is nothing on the system ,and i must go and find out by the office where i applied ,problem is i no longer live in jobag.


Okay,

Then I think you will need to visit the Jhb offices to find out- there is nothing else you can do as this is an important matter.

Problem with agents is maybe they did not submit your documents and took short-cuts for you to have your PR.

If you beleive that you submitted all documents as required then you have nothing to worry about. You can appeal the Home Affair decision stating that you did nothing wrong.

If however some short-cuts were taken and the agent was a fake agent then thats a different story and when you visit the Jhb office they might even arrest you.

All the best!


----------



## conquistado44 (Apr 5, 2016)

ok thank you for the info


----------



## conquistado44 (Apr 5, 2016)

just one more thing ,what if i find out that the agent took a short cut ,what legal action can i take ?,at the end of the day is not my fault ,and im living here for many years already.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

conquistado44 said:


> just one more thing ,what if i find out that the agent took a short cut ,what legal action can i take ?,at the end of the day is not my fault ,and im living here for many years already.


What kind of 'agent' was this that applied for you?Was it someone who has a registered office dealing in immigration issues or someone who you met at a mall or somewhere unbusiness like? 

I ask because for example, if your application was made by a registered immigration lawyer then I think if they took short-cuts you may inquire about their conduct from the Law Society of SA.

However if it was one of those agents that you met 'under a tree' and they did not have a valid office then I am sure you cannot have any legal recourse there.

Either way, if a short-cut was taken, then the Department of Home Affairs has every right to cancel the permit and possibly detain you.

I really hope that n short cut was taken then you may appeal the Home Affairs decision.

All the best!


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Iam T

You have hit a nail straight to the point,hope the application wasn't through a back door

Regards 

N


----------

